# All Oral Cycle And PCT!?!



## GetSwullll (Dec 7, 2006)

I've got friends not so experienced that are dead set on taking only an oral cycle to kick start their strength and maybe size. What's the best all Oral-cycle spoken of (though I understand you need injection to really get good gains)?! I was thinking of a D-bol, Turanabol for maybe 6 weeks total I'm just really unfamliiar on the time of the cycle, what to take for liver protectant, and if you still take the Nolva, and Clomid comming off?!?!

thanks again everyone


----------



## K1 (Dec 7, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I've got friends not so experienced that are dead set on taking only an oral cycle to kick start their strength and maybe size. What's the best all Oral-cycle spoken of (though I understand you need injection to really get good gains)?! I was thinking of a D-bol, Turanabol for maybe 6 weeks total I'm just really unfamliiar on the time of the cycle, what to take for liver protectant, and if you still take the Nolva, and Clomid comming off?!?!
> 
> thanks again everyone


I would never recommend an all oral cycle...If you are not ready for needles, yo are not ready for aas!!! Tell the ladies to run an all oral cycle as such:
wk1-10 Anavar 40-60mg/ed,,,Stacked only with Creatine.
Any other orals are only going to be mostly water retention and most (if not all) gains made will be lost during post cycle...........


----------



## Ironaddict (Dec 7, 2006)

Ouch!

My liver hurts just thinking about all that!  Remeber this if anything- all orals are broken down and run through the liver and kidney's and even when taking the correct flushers like Milk Thistle, Cranberry extract, Saw palmetto, Burdock, Gluthathione etc they all to have to run through the liver and kidney's which even though helps out still causes more stress to be broken down and repaired.

orals have to be broken down, just like the orals that prevent damage.  It's like a multiplication problem = orals X orals= (3x3) 9 times the torture!!! May not make sense unless you really read up on the stress of breaking down orals with high anabolic/androgenic properties.  It's worth a read!!!


----------



## IronMan (Dec 8, 2006)

Mabey 6 wks 50mg ed of winstrol but like everyone has said you need more than just orals.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 9, 2006)

Alright, thanks. I'm trying to convince him but he's got his mind made up. Scared as shit, haha.  Well I'm gonna recommend the [email protected] about 50mg a day for four weeks and some NO-Xplode/a type of creatine?!?! I'll tell him to jump on the milk thistle. But do you guys no of any other liver protectants maybe offered through Allinshop.org? Also..what type of off cycle should he take, the regular Clomid and Nolva?!


----------



## IronMan (Dec 11, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks. I'm trying to convince him but he's got his mind made up. Scared as shit, haha.  Well I'm gonna recommend the [email protected] about 50mg a day for four weeks and some NO-Xplode/a type of creatine?!?! I'll tell him to jump on the milk thistle. But do you guys no of any other liver protectants maybe offered through Allinshop.org? Also..what type of off cycle should he take, the regular Clomid and Nolva?!


Liv 52 and lots of water


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok...two of my friends are runnin winstrol at about 50mg a day. Besides the LIV 32 off of ALinshop. What pct should they take. THe usualy nolva and clomid or what??


----------



## ZEDR2 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love "my friend" too funny....  :smoker: 

:sniper:  Zed


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 1, 2007)

If you look back on here you can see i've been her plenty times before and have taken my first cycle. No time for stupid comments that give no info. on the subject either way. Not "too funny" hah.

So....I'm assuming normal PCT?! Nolve and Clomid?


----------



## ZEDR2 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have never liked Nolva that much but thats just me a lot of bros I know do.  Clomid is a for sure.  What are you thinking for dosage?

:sniper:  Zed


----------



## Big Danny (Jan 3, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks. I'm trying to convince him but he's got his mind made up. Scared as shit, haha.  Well I'm gonna recommend the [email protected] about 50mg a day for four weeks and some NO-Xplode/a type of creatine?!?! I'll tell him to jump on the milk thistle. But do you guys no of any other liver protectants maybe offered through Allinshop.org? Also..what type of off cycle should he take, the regular Clomid and Nolva?!




The best one ,  no doubt about it is Synthergine, highly recommended among bb for liver protection. See Synthetek above.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 3, 2007)

Their both gonna tack Winstrol at about 50mg a day for 5 weeks. I'm not telling them to do anymore cuz it's their first time and they just need a kick start. I know they'll both take Milk Thistle and both of them will take the Nolva and Clomid when they get off. 

Clomid 100mg first week
50mg every day for next 4 weeks
Nolva 20mg a day for last 5 weeks

I just want to know if Milk thistle is enought for these guys on the liver for only 5 weeks of Oral..or if they need more. 

thanks again


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 4, 2007)

.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you get this transdermal for Allin, or is there a specific company you can point me to? They're already started this cycle..but maybe next time they'll try it. Either way im interested.

thanks


----------



## K1 (Jan 6, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Can you get this transdermal for Allin, or is there a specific company you can point me to? They're already started this cycle..but maybe next time they'll try it. Either way im interested.
> 
> thanks


I don't think that Alin sells this, not sure who does?!


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 20, 2007)

Well as of now I'm gonna put them on the regular nolva and clomid dosages and put them on Milk Thistle to help withthe liver. Anyone know how much Milk Thistle they should take to help?! Or will they need anything for the liver if their only taking 30-50mg a day for about a month?


----------



## mike1991 (Jan 20, 2007)

I used 30mg a day and never used any liver aids as my labs never got out of normal limits to require it. Maybe the BD tabs I got are fake or everyone is just different.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd say run D-Bol at 25mg per day for 6 weeks (40days)

Run Arimidex at .25mg everyday or Proviron at 50mg per day for the entire time.

Since orals act so quickly PCT is needed, you cannot taper orals really. So I'd do 22 days of 20 tabs of Nolvadex as follows:
18 days at 20mg, 3 days at 10mg, 2 days at 5mg.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 20, 2007)

OPTION 1
D-Bol at 25mg per day for 6 weeks (40days) at a schedule like; wake up-take 10mg, every 4 hours later-take 5mg (6,10,2,6) with Arimidex during and Nolvadex PCT.

Run Arimidex at .25mg everyday or Proviron at 50mg per day for the entire time.

Since orals act so quickly PCT is needed, you cannot taper orals really. So I'd do 22 days of 20 tabs of Nolvadex as follows:
18 days at 20mg, 3 days at 10mg, 2 days at 5mg.

OPTION 2
D-bol at around 15-20mg per day for around 50 days or so at a dosing like: wake up-10mg 4 hours later 5-10mg; 25-50mg Proviron per day for entire length of time plus a week or two, No arimidex or PCT needed.


Option 1 will produce pretty good results as I have seen many people use this almost exactly and had great gains, most did not do PCT and lost 75% of their gains within months. Using arimidex or proviron while on will cause less water to be gained (therefore more percentage of weight kept since water is not being lost post cycle) and using a PCT should help to keep most if not all of the gains.
Option 2 will give a nice boost in muscle and performance (if training in morning) and not cause much if any supression. I know one person who does this and he makes steady, but slow gains.


----------



## mike1991 (Jan 20, 2007)

If you are just using Dbol and nothing else. I would say save your money and buy food instead. I would think if a cycle just consisted of Dbol only. Your gains will be very short lived. In other words, I think it is just a waste of time.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 20, 2007)

mike1991 said:
			
		

> If you are just using Dbol and nothing else. I would say save your money and buy food instead. I would think if a cycle just consisted of Dbol only. Your gains will be very short lived. In other words, I think it is just a waste of time.



Weird! no comment about 50mg Stanozolol, but 25mg Dianabol with an AI and proviron with a PCT would be useless??? Having seen real world results from both cycles, 25mg of Dianabol will do amazing things to a newbie. The two guys I knew that tried 50mg Stanozolol per day got major acne, painfull joints, and 5lbs of muscle. Hell, 10mg per day of Dianabol will offer great gains to those people forking out major money on supps like AAKG and Muscle Tech products, 10mg dianabol in the morning will blow their mind.


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone.

They're taking Winstrol tablets. I posted it earlier but maybe some people didn't catch it. As of now they're already bought the winstrol tablets and have enough for about 50 mg per day at 5 weeks. But i'll tell them to bring it down to about 30 and stretch it to 6 weeks. Nolva is in the bag, and they have clomid to because they got it already. I was just wondering if there was anything they could grab off the shelved and  not have to wait 3 weeks to get in the mail and pay for shipping all over again, to help with the liver?!

Thanks again people!

As for me!! I'm on my 3rd week of d-bol right now. And will start my liver protectant as soon as i get it in the mail from Alin, which is taken a lot longer than I thought.


----------

